# our 15 mth old vizsla has a tumor.



## [email protected] jenkinson (Mar 31, 2012)

4 weeks ago our male vizsla Bertie came in and he had a little sore on his gum,he had just had his first ever bone so we thought it had splintered!! so we made appointment at our vets next day. nothing there so told to keep eye on him. Three days later we went back given antibiotics and appointment made for a biopsy. This strange bobble had grown. Cut story short Bertie had a Ameloblastoma tumor-very fast growing and dont we know it!!! On monday the 16th Bertie went in to have his chin and most of his bottom jaw removed. Opp went well but Bertie now has phenomena and still in vets. As a family we have been to **** and back but we visited today and Bertie wagged his tail and licked our faces so pleased. Just wanted to say to all the millions of dog lovers please keep a close eye on your dogs mouth you never know !! If we had not picked up on Berties mouth god only knows the out come.He has a long way to go but fingers crossed.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

*Re: my 15 mth old vizla has a tumor.*

Bless him,I hope Bertie makes a full recovery, and I know all the forum members will be keeping their fingers crossed for him...keep us posted regarding his progress.....and a warm welcome to the forum,Darcy says a BIG hello.. take care....


----------



## [email protected] jenkinson (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: my 15 mth old vizla has a tumor.*

A very big thank you for your message i will keep you updated. We took Berties sister Willow to visit today and i do think that helped him. I cant tell you how many tears i have cried and to all those people who say hes only a dog i so want to scream!!!!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

*Re: my 15 mth old vizla has a tumor.*

Only a dog   more like your very best mate in the whole world...I have never understood that only a dog attitude. My Darcy is more special than most people I know.. 
PS, just gave you your first liked...


----------



## [email protected] jenkinson (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: my 15 mth old vizla has a tumor.*

Our two dogs are our world we love them to bits. Some people are just the pits!!! We have every thing crossed the last few weeks have been slow motion and i would not wish this on my worse enemy-were living in slow motion big time :'(


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

*Re: my 15 mth old vizla has a tumor.*

Well my friend you will find the best folk on this forum, Vizsla crazy every one of us. ;D....


----------



## [email protected] jenkinson (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: my 15 mth old vizla has a tumor.*

thanks for my first liked,iam not very good on this site,as it shows over a year and i think ive been on 6 times!!! just felt i needed to share the importance of checking our pets. xx


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

*Re: my 15 mth old vizla has a tumor.*

Nice one, that's what this forum is all about..we all share on love...the welfare of our dogs..


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: my 15 mth old vizla has a tumor.*

big hugs to Bertie, as much as I hate to hear these stories, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## [email protected] jenkinson (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: my 15 mth old vizla has a tumor.*

15 mth old u never think it is going to happen to you,but we have delt with it,cant say its easy were gutted but thank god we spotted it . Sorry to be the one telling the terrible tale. Dont mean to upset any one.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

*Re: my 15 mth old vizla has a tumor.*

Hey, we all understand on this site...hang on in there and keep us all posted..


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: my 15 mth old vizla has a tumor.*



[email protected] said:


> 15 mth old u never think it is going to happen to you,but we have delt with it,cant say its easy were gutted but thank god we spotted it . Sorry to be the one telling the terrible tale. Dont mean to upset any one.


it's not about upsetting folk Kay, it's about making us aware and hopefully acting in time to help our ginger pals before it's too late. You've done the Vizsla community a service by bringing this to the fore and I'm sure I'm not alone in thanking you for posting.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*Re: my 15 mth old vizla has a tumor.*

Sorry, so sad to read this :'( ...hoping for the best possible outcome.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: my 15 mth old vizla has a tumor.*

So sorry to hear this :'(. I cannot imagine what you must be feeling and going through. Prayers for you and your pup.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

*Re: my 15 mth old vizla has a tumor.*

I know first hand how hard it is to go through having a critically ill partner. I think I know how gut wrenching it is to have this happen to your best friend through dealing with my own pets but also other horses on the farm that I worked at. You just do what you have to.... wishing you peace of mind and Bertie a quick and full recovery. Thank you so very much for giving us all a heads up in taking better care of our friends. Take care.
Dharma, Marcia, Mark and Heather


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: my 15 mth old vizla has a tumor.*

organicthoughts, very touching... 

kay, please keep us posted about Bertie. I will keep him in my thoughts and prayers. So young, and he has been through so much.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

*Re: my 15 mth old vizla has a tumor.*

I am totally crying now. I got Dharma as a companion someone else to share my love and life with and a form of mental therapy. My mom can say "she is just a dog" and this from someone who has had a dog touch her life before. Not to me...... heart and soul, just keep going-you will get through this.


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: my 15 mth old vizla has a tumor.*

No ginger nutter is just a dog. Tell bertie his little sister is missing him, her and kenzie are ganging up on cooper. He has just had the biggest ear cleaning of his life. Now you have him home, you will see a great improvement. I cant recall already how many times I've examined thier mouths. Keep loving your boy, xx


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: my 15 mth old vizla has a tumor.*

Anyone calls mine just a dog

there earning a TKO 

The mates are far greater then any human touch and trust me they touched it too much 

Your on the steel table without many chances or choices

Human run like rats they love the climb up never the falls it took to win 

The Reds held me and loved me again

they always give far more then they get

KID I GOT YOU AND YOUR MATES BACK FOR LIFE

Ring the Bell the 12 round or cook a great real whole foods meal

I will get up ;D

I understand every word you said

all were from the heart and core real

Trust the Reds 

none bitter

Your on the right trail


----------



## [email protected] jenkinson (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: my 15 mth old vizla has a tumor.*

A very big thank you to every one who has sent lovely get well soon messages to Bertie. We brought Bertie home on Monday night which made us all smile. he is very weak and has no energy but is getting loads and loads of love and snuggles. His mouth is very swollen and causing him to dribble but he is managing to eat ( very slowly) and drink water. We were given exercises to do on his chest which seems to be bringing stuff up off his lungs. Has a long way to go but is well and truly on the right path . Were over the moon to have him home. His little sister Willow is enjoying her holidays with Auntie T . Will keep you updated . Thanks xx


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: my 15 mth old vizla has a tumor.*

SO glad to hear that he is home and eating and drinking! That is huge. He'll improve leaps and bounds over the next few days and weeks with your love!


----------



## [email protected] jenkinson (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: my 15 mth old vizla has a tumor.*

I cant tell you how pleased we are with Bertie he is defiantly made from tuff stuff all he has gone through and still going through. So loved


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

*Re: my 15 mth old vizla has a tumor.*

That is good news. Keep up the good work and things will be right as rain before you know it.


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: my 15 mth old vizla has a tumor.*

Hi, I just read about Bertie and happy to see he is improving 

MILEY is not my dog, she is my son's sister and my little girl and my husband's baby.

My Mom was horrified when she overheard on the phone that I calling Miley "my little girl" she couldn't understand my relation to Miley - she still doesn't - accepted it though.

Well wishes to Bertie from us.


----------



## [email protected] jenkinson (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: my 15 mth old vizla has a tumor.*

Been back to vets tonight,very pleased with Berties mouth his stitches look good and he is managing to eat by him self ( takes him a lot longer but hes a star). No results back yet to let us know if they got all the tumor so all we can do is keep our fingers crossed. Back on Monday then they will decide when they are going to take stitches out. Been as he has stitches inside his mouth as well as outside they are going to put him under and also X Ray his chest to see how his pneumonia is. Weighed Bertie and he has gone to 22kg which is good he weighed 27kg before his opp they are pleased he has put some weight back on. Never told us how much weight he had lost but were going in the right direction. Every thing is crossed.


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: my 15 mth old vizsla has a tumor.*

Hows bertie doing? Lots of love from our house coming to him.


----------



## [email protected] jenkinson (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: my 15 mth old vizsla has a tumor.*

Morning cooperman,Bertie had a rubbish night last night finding it hard to breath and very restless.Had a little breakfast and a drink and is now asleep  x


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

*Re: my 15 mth old vizsla has a tumor.*

We are all thinking of Bertie, take care my friend....Rob and Darcy..


----------



## [email protected] jenkinson (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: my 15 mth old vizsla has a tumor.*

We have every thing crossed waiting for results to see if all the tumor has been removed. Back to vets Monday tea time - long weekend


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: my 15 mth old vizsla has a tumor.*

Hearth dear Bertie... Love and positive energy from all part of this universe are coming to you. Relax and heal.


----------



## [email protected] jenkinson (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: my 15 mth old vizsla has a tumor.*

Bertie has had his stitches removed,he looks absolutely fantastic cant believe how good his bottom jaw looks with the large amount that has been removed. Eating all by him self and wagging his tail so much. He has his twinkle back in his eyes ;D X ray shows the pneumonia hasn't got any worse but not improved , our vet Lizzy has decided to carry all the medication on to be on the safe side. Still to carry on with the exercises to help loosen the build up on Berties lungs. No results back on the tumor but thinking positive. Cant believe all Bertie has been through and he is so adorable. Were bringing his sister home later today think he has missed her big time.


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

Very happy to hear Bertie is doing well and heading in the right direction 

Hope that pneumonia gets resolved quickly, and we're sending our positive thoughts that it's all good news when you get the results back regarding the tumor!


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Willows gone home, to see her big brother, but kenzie is looking for her. So happy that berties doing good. Fingers crossed for results to be all clear.


----------



## [email protected] jenkinson (Mar 31, 2012)

*Bertie has got the all clear with his tumor*

 ;D Oh my god were so so happy just had phone call from vets with the fantastic news that Bertie has the all clear from his tumor biopsy. I want to shout and tell every one so amazing best news ever!!!!! The procedure has been a fantastic success and we can look forward to many many years with our beautiful boy.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

MASSIVE congratulations!


----------



## [email protected] jenkinson (Mar 31, 2012)

;D A very big thank you


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Yay Bertie! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## [email protected] jenkinson (Mar 31, 2012)

I cant tell you how happy we are its the best news ever. Bertie is a superstar been through so much but hes such a lovable boy hes a dream dog always has been


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

That's brilliant news I am so glad everything has turned out well, we never heard from you for a while, but it's so good to hear from you again,Darcy sends Bertie all her very best wishes..


----------



## [email protected] jenkinson (Mar 31, 2012)

Its been a very long 4 weeks lots of worrying and plenty of tears but were on the up!! Been backwards and forwards to vets its our second home. Cant believe how far Bertie has come in a short space of time. When vet gives you the bad news you just think of the worse out come but how turf is Bertie- hes a star


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Such great news for bertie. ;D


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

This is such great news!! So happy for all of you!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

So glad to hear this about Bertie -- Great news!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## [email protected] jenkinson (Mar 31, 2012)

Just a little up date,Bertie is loving his little walks. Still weak but getting stronger every day ;D. Is now back on to dry dog food and enjoying every meal. A gentleman made my day today stopped us to say wot a handsome boy Bertie was and had we ever though about having him as a stud dog-all the worrying we did and he is still a stunner!!!!


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Awesome news - thanks for the update!!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Great to her Bertie is getting better, Darcy sends all her very best..take care..


----------



## gavin08 (Oct 22, 2013)

I hope Bertie recovers. Good luck.


----------



## [email protected] jenkinson (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: our 15 mth old vizsla had a tumor removed.*

;D Little update on Bertie,he has been off the lead for the first time today. We went to Sherwood Forest and he absolutely had a fab time running. Didn't let him go mad as we didn't want to tire him out,had to keep checking wot he was up to and didn't let him into the undergrowth. Slept all the way home in the car  Was brilliant to see him full of life.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks for the update on Bertie, it's great to hear he has been out enjoying himself....bless him


----------



## [email protected] jenkinson (Mar 31, 2012)

A big thank you Darcy for all your lovely posts,it is so nice of you . Bertie sends a big thank you as well as his mum


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

No need for thanks. Just keep loving Bertie and keep us posted on his progress.
take care...Rob and Darcy..


----------

